# 100MBIT Leitungen



## mr_d2254 (27. April 2002)

wo bekommt man eigendlich so 100mbit leitungen, wie die grosse hosting anbieter haben?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (27. April 2002)

http://www.t-interconnect.de/ z.B.


----------



## Maniacy (27. April 2002)

es gibt n paar Telekommunikationsfirmen, die das anbieten.. 
also ne 2MBit Festanbindung kostet zur Zeit etwa 500€ 
Guck ma HIER 
oder frag ma bei 0800-TELEKOM 

hoffe geholfen zu haben *g*
Wenn du mehr Infos willst: GEHEIMER INFOLINK DEN NIEMAND AUF DER WELT AUSSER MIR KENNT 
Maniacy


----------



## mr_d2254 (27. April 2002)

Danke leute!

nur mal so nebenbei... hat wer lust mit mir nen rackshack server zu teilen?


----------



## Maniacy (27. April 2002)

also Rafting in Hawaii is mir zu teuer.
http://www.rackshaft.de nicht .com


----------



## mr_d2254 (27. April 2002)

mir is es grad aufgefallen kurz bevor du gepostet hast 

ausserdem heisst des rackshack.net nich rackshaft.de ?!


----------

